# Cpt 31575



## linda s (Feb 12, 2013)

Our Medicare carrier, NGS, has started denying CPT code 31575 when performed by a NPP.  It is my understanding that they are also denying other procedures performed by a NPP, however, they have not published any articles supporting their reason for this.  Upon contacting NGS, they advised that there are procedures they will be denying as of 1/1/13 when performed by a NP or PA.  They have not yet published information in regards to this but expect to by the end of the week.  However, they are already denying claims.  Can anyone tell me if the same types of payment limitations are being instituted by other Medicare Adminsitrative Contractors??


----------

